# Habe ein Problem mit katzen von meinen Nachbarn am Teich ?



## Erl Bundy (9. Feb. 2006)

Hallo ich habe ein großes Problem mit den Katzen von meinen Nachbarn an meinem Gartenteich.ich habe zwar schon knapp in Wassernähe einen Zaun herumgezogen aber trotzdem bringe ich diese vierbeiner einfach nicht von meinem Teich weg.Meine Frage an euch was kann ich nur machen das die von meinem Gartenteich fern bleiben und meine Fische in ruhe lassen und meinen Teich bzw. die schönen Fische NICHT als Speisekarte ansehen?
Auf eine Antwort bzw. Lösung wäre ich euch sehr Dankbar den die Katzen haben mir schon die schönsten Fische geangelt und gefressen und ich bin echt verzweifelt.


----------



## Armin501 (9. Feb. 2006)

Hallo Erl Bundy,
das Problem hast du sicher nicht alleine.
Ich habe gehört, dass man mit dieser sogenannten -VerpissDichPflanze-
gute Resultate erzielt hat.Andere schwören auf mit Holzschutz getränkte
Lappen. die man auf Stöckern hängt.
Ich denke, mit einem Hund hat man die besten Chancen, diesen
kleinen raffinierten Vielkönnern bei zu kommen.
Aber nicht jeder hat, oder will sich einen Hund anschaffen.
Man kann auch Weidezaungeräte einsetzen.
Es kommt aber auf die Gegebenheiten an, was sich anbietet, dass muss man örtlich abstimmen.

Gruß Armin


----------



## Frank (9. Feb. 2006)

Hallo Erl Bundy,

*herzlich Willkommen bei uns im Forum.* 

Zur Lösung des Katzenproblems fallen mir auf Anhieb zwei Möglichkeiten ein, wobei die eine zur jetzigen Zeit schwer durchführbar ist (Winter), und von der anderen habe ich nur gehört, getestet noch nicht:

1. Du besorgst dir einen "Reiherschreck", das ist grob umrissen ein "Rasensprenger" mit Bewegungsmelder, der beim erfassen eines "Zieles" den Regner zum Einsatz bringt.

2. Kaffesatz an einigen Stellen am Teich verteilt, soll auch helfen. Angeblich mögen die Katzen das nicht. Ob das allerdings funktioniert, kann ich dir wie oben erwähnt, nicht bestätigen.

__________________

Falls du noch Fragen zu anderen Themen hast, immer her damit. Hier sind viele User aktiv, die immer bemüht sich sind, sich gegenseitig zu helfen. 

Ferner würden wir uns alle freuen, wenn du ein wenig mehr über dich und vor allem deinen Teich erzählen möchtest. Eine kurze Vorstellung kannst du im Thema Ich und mein Teich vornehmen.


----------



## Steffen (9. Feb. 2006)

HI..






Da ist mir doch gleich das Lustige Thema eingefallen Link
sind echt lustige Bilder bei   ..

Aber nun zum Thema Katze am Teich ja ob nun die VerpissDichPflanze wirkt weiß ich auch nicht genau ich habe schon gesehen das die Katzen daran vorbeigehen und keine Reaktion zeigen...

Wäre Nett von dir uns mal ein paar Bilder von Teich zu zeigen damit man sich das mal Bildlich vorstellen kann was man machen könnte...


----------



## Armin501 (9. Feb. 2006)

Steffen
Klasse die angefügten Bilder.
Aber, wenn man erst mal verstimmt ist, dann wird das auch nicht zur
Umkehr beitragen, fürchte ich!
Aber trotzdem, Katzen haben Charme, nicht umsonst, liebt sie so
manch ein Mensch mehr als seinen Nachbarn oder Nachbarin!!!

Gruß Armin


----------



## Rambo (10. Feb. 2006)

hallo,

mit einer wasserpistole bespritzen die mit wasser und etwas tabasco
gefüllt ist besprühen hilft.

fürti rambo


----------



## Dr.J (10. Feb. 2006)

Hallo,

ich habe auch ein Problem mit Nachbars Katze. Sie schleicht auch ständig um meinen Teich herum. 

@Thorsten
Ich finde diesen Reiherschreck nicht gerade dekorativ im Garten, aber wem es gefällt.

Ich wäre euch auch für eine tierfreundliche Lösung dankbar, sonst muss ich mein Bogentraining in den Garten verlegen.  Allerdings möchte ich meinen Teich und damit meinen Garten auch nicht durch einen Maschenzaun verschandeln.


----------



## Annett (10. Feb. 2006)

Hallo Ihr Katzenmuffel ;-)

Ich hatte einen Reiherschreck am Teich stehen. Fkt. ganz gut- meine Katzen waren beeindruckt, der __ Reiher etwas weniger! Er war komplett schwarz, also könnte man ihn ganz gut verstecken.
Bei mir kommen die Katzen überall unter dem Zaun durch. Vielleicht gibt es bei Euch aber nur wenige Wege, die sie benutzen können?
Dort könnte man es dann mit Weidezaun (elektrisch) oder Reiherschreck probieren. Allerdings:Katzen sind clever und finden sicherlich früher oder später einen anderen Weg...

Bei mir waren auch anfangs Katzen am Werk und haben den einen oder anderen __ Goldfisch halb aufgefressen auf der Wiese liegen lassen. 
Seit ich die eigenen mit im Garten habe geht es eigentlich.
Ich habe in ihrer Anwesenheit die Fische gefüttert und als sie vorwitzig zu den Fischen wollten habe ich ihnen nasse Beine verpasst- den einen hats beeindruckt, andere weniger. Aber sie laufen auch so auf den Randsteinen lang und holen sich nasse Pfoten.
Sie wissen, dass es Ärger gibt und benehmen sich (meistens) entsprechend. 
Seit ca. 2Jahren habe ich keine angefressenen Fische mehr gefunden. Ungefähr so lange habe ich auch eigene Katzen...oder sie fressen sie jetzt komplett 

Das Beste, was m.M.n. gegen fremde und eigene Katzen hilft ist ein entsprechend angelegter Teich, in dem die Fische eben nicht bis direkt unter die Pfoten/Zähne schwimmen können! ->keine steil abfallenden Ufer im Teich! (die werden auch zur Falle für Igel und Co.)
Ich habe nichts dagegen, wenn die Mietzen um meinen Teich schleichen.. solange die Fische darin bleiben!

Ich hoffe, das hilft wenigstens ein klein wenig weiter  :?


----------



## Harald (10. Feb. 2006)

Hi Erl,

wie steht Dein Nachbar denn eigentlich zu dem Problem?

Eins steht fest, wenn seine Katze bei Dir wildert, macht er sich schadenersatzpflichtig (über Nachweisprobleme muß nicht diskutiert werden). Im Sinne einer guten Nachbarschaft sollte er sich darum kümmern, dass seine Katze nicht mehr bei Dir herum läuft.

Ich weiß nicht, wie es rechtlich in einem Garten zu handhaben ist, sollte aber ein Jäger in seinem Revier auf eine Katze stoßen, die wildert, wird er sich sicher zu helfen wissen.

Ein Bekannter von mir hat sich einer Nachbarnskatze in der Art erwehrt, in dem er zunächst ihr Vertrauen gewonnen hat. Als sie sich dann von ihm streicheln ließ, hat er ihr einen Eimer Wasser über den Körper geschüttet.

Ich weiß, dass meine Auffassung zu diesem Thema Diskussionen hervorrufen kann. Dennoch bin ich aber der Ansicht, dass ich keine fremden Katzen an meinem Teich dulden muß.


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (10. Feb. 2006)

*Katzen am fischen hindern*

Ein Tipp wie man Katzen vom Teich fernhält habe ich leider nicht. Aber einen Tipp für die richtige Fischart im Teich. Also Teich auf über 24 Grad halten und solche Kuschelfische einsetzen :-x , dann braucht nur nur den Teich gelegentlich von abgenagten Katzenknochen reinigen (die helfen übrigens auch gegen __ Reiher)

MfG Frank


----------



## Rambo (10. Feb. 2006)

@__ Knoblauchkröte, und ich dachte mein vorschalg wäre schlimm aber
deiner  topt es mal wieder


----------



## Dana (10. Feb. 2006)

Wir hatten vor Kurzem einen __ Reiher bei uns am Teich. Allerdings wird der den Schreck seines Lebens bekommen haben. Mein Hund (ein großer Schäferhund) wollte ihn freundlich begrüßen - nur ist er immer etwas ungestüm   

Für Katzen kann ich "Katzenweg" empfehlen - gibt es im Tierhandel. Damit sprüht man den Rand des Bereiches, wo die Katzen nicht hinsollen ein, und normalerweise hält es die Tiere dann ab. Der Duft ist nichts für die empfindlichen Nasen. Je öffter es regnet, desto öfter muss man sprühen, steht aber auch auf der Packung.

Natürlich is ein Hund immer von Vorteil - aber auch der ist nicht immer im Garten. Meinen könnte ich alleine garnicht raus lassen, der würd schwimmen gehen *g*

Gruss
Dana


----------



## Armin501 (10. Feb. 2006)

Hallo Frank,
haste welche?
Ich würde ein paar brauchen. :angel4: 

Bischen rabiat, aber verständlich.

Gruß Armin


----------



## Shedwan (18. Apr. 2006)

*AW: Habe ein Problem mit katzen von meinen Nachbarn am Teich ?*

Hallo,

wir haben auch Probleme mit einer Nachbarskatze. Die lungert immer am Teich rum und auch vor unseren Kaninchenkäfigen. Ich würde die Katze gerne loswerden.
Weiß einer von Euch, wie sich diese ganzen Geräte auf die Kaninchen auswirken? Wir lassen diese nämlich auch frei im Garten rumlaufen.

Gruß
Shedwan


----------



## Annett (19. Apr. 2006)

*AW: Habe ein Problem mit katzen von meinen Nachbarn am Teich ?*

Hi,

macht sie denn Schaden?
Ich kann mir kaum vorstellen, dass Wasserversprüher (Reiherschreck), Elektrozäune oder ähnliche Geräte nur selektiv auf Katzen wirken. (Außer, Du kannst die Kaninchen durch einen weiteren Zaun davon fern halten)
Du kannst auch mal das von Dana empfohlene Mittel probieren-vielleicht hilft es bei Dir...


----------



## karsten. (19. Apr. 2006)

*AW: Habe ein Problem mit katzen von meinen Nachbarn am Teich ?*

Hallo

Eins vorab :
ich liebe Katzen ! (meistens)
Katzen lieben meinen Teich !
 
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/1108

es gibt schon ein paar funktionelle Methoden die nicht das eine Leben gegen ein Anderes aufwiegen..... 
richtig gefährlich sind Stellen mit steilen Ufern wo die Katzen bis dicht über die Fische kommen können 

diese Ufer-stellen könnte man für die Katzen so ungemütlich wie möglich gestalten
aus dem "Baukasten" der Taubenabwehr kann man da schon eine ganze Menge Bauteile verwenden oder sich zum Selbstbau inspirieren lassen
http://www.taubenabwehr-shop.de/taubenabwehr_801.html

solche Teile dauerhaft oder zeitweise zwischen Pflanzen eingebaut sind
wirksam und verschandeln den Teich kaum.
eine andere Möglichkeit ist auf der Wasseroberfläche an den gefärdeten Stellen schwimmende Teile aufzubauen die von den Katzen nicht betreten werden können und die Fische "abdecken" .
Das könnten bepflanzte Inseln , Korkflösse, Grasmatten auf Noppenfolie oder Ähnliches sein. 
(das hat vor allem was mit handwerklichen Geschick , dem eigenen Geschmack und damit zu tun 
wieviel Aufwand man für seinen Seelenfrieden 
treiben will)

hier preisen Andere ihre Waren an
http://search.ebay.de/katzenschreck_W0QQfclZ4QQfnuZ1

schönen Tag

gegengelesen √


----------



## Thorsten (19. Apr. 2006)

*AW: Habe ein Problem mit katzen von meinen Nachbarn am Teich ?*

ja Karsten sage mal........ ist das auf dem letzten Bild nicht das falsche Forum!?


----------



## karsten. (19. Apr. 2006)

*AW: Habe ein Problem mit katzen von meinen Nachbarn am Teich ?*

Besser ?

 

Du bist ja schon wie Heiko vom "te...fo.um"


----------



## Thorsten (19. Apr. 2006)

*AW: Habe ein Problem mit katzen von meinen Nachbarn am Teich ?*

 ...............


----------



## Dr.J (21. Mai 2006)

*AW: Habe ein Problem mit katzen von meinen Nachbarn am Teich ?*

@Karsten

hast Du Erfahrungen mit diesen Ultraschallgeräten (inkl. Bewegungsmelder)?

Bin inzwischen auch trauernder Fischbesitzer  , nachdem die Nachbarskatze meine Fische mit Spielzeug verwechselt hat  , und benötige dringend Hilfe bzgl. Katzenabwehr  , bevor ich zu drastischen Mitteln greifen muss  .


----------



## graubart48 (21. Mai 2006)

*AW: Habe ein Problem mit katzen von meinen Nachbarn am Teich ?*

Hi Dr.,
  schaff dir doch selber eine Katze an die dann Ihr Revier verteidigt. Bei uns klappt es.... ( im Moment noch )

bis denne
Erwin: __ nase:


----------



## Dr.J (21. Mai 2006)

*AW: Habe ein Problem mit katzen von meinen Nachbarn am Teich ?*

Hallo Erwin,

Danke für die tröstenden Worte. Nee, ne Katze will ich ned.


----------



## karsten. (22. Mai 2006)

*AW: Habe ein Problem mit katzen von meinen Nachbarn am Teich ?*



			
				Dr.J schrieb:
			
		

> @Karsten
> 
> hast Du Erfahrungen mit diesen Ultraschallgeräten (inkl. Bewegungsmelder)?
> 
> ..............



Hallo
nein , eigene Erfahrungen hab ich nur mit meinen Katzen und deren 
ERZIEHUNG 
  
und mechanische Abwehr von Nachbars seinen .
aber die Ultraschalmethode (ebay suchwort _Katzenschreck_)
wäre die Nächste die ich in Erwägung ziehen würde.


			
				Dr.J schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Erwin,
> 
> Danke für die tröstenden Worte. Nee, ne Katze will ich ned.


is ja o.k.
aber da entgeht Dir was !  
  

meiner arbeitet sogar mit


----------



## lotharw (6. Juni 2006)

*AW: Habe ein Problem mit katzen von meinen Nachbarn am Teich ?*

Hallo,

an meinen Teich kommt nur eine Katze des Nachbarn,sie wollte vor ca. 4 Jahren
in meinem Teich "angeln".Ich schnappte sie,hielt sie über den Teich und hielt sie immer näher zum Wasser.Zuerst bekam der Schwanz in berührung mit dem Wasser,dann die Pfoten.

Ich wuste nicht daß es Katzen mit so kurzen Pfoten/Beinen gibt. 

Jetzt liegt sie Stundenlang neben dem Teich und schaut den Fischen zu,ab und zu säuft sie auch Teichwasser.
Aber die Pfoten bleiben an Land. 


mfg
lothar


----------



## Digicat (6. Juni 2006)

*AW: Habe ein Problem mit katzen von meinen Nachbarn am Teich ?*

Servus Teichfreunde

Bin ein Katzenfan, habe selbst drei Mädels (Indoor-Katzen).

Seit ca. einem Monat kommen zu uns an den Teich die drei Katzen eines Nachbarn.

Stellvertretend für die anderen Beiden:

 

(die anderen Beiden sind mir leider noch nicht fotogen genug vor die Linse gelaufen)

Habe mit denen keinerlei Probs, sie stehen zwar am Teich (siehe Foto) aber kommen nicht an die Goldorfen ran, da die Uferzone zu Flach für die Fische, aber zu steil (die Katzen würden bis zum Bauch im Wasser stehen) für die Katzen.

Liebe Grüsse aus Baden bei Wien
Helmut


----------



## Dr.J (7. Juni 2006)

*AW: Habe ein Problem mit katzen von meinen Nachbarn am Teich ?*

Hallo,

habe letzte Woche die "Radikalmethode" ausprobiert und der Katze vom Nachbarn gezeigt, dass Wasser nass ist.  Bisher scheint es gewirkt zu haben. Sollte sie wieder am Teich herumlungern, wird sie nochmal baden gehen müssen.  

@Katzenfreunde
Ich habe generell nix gegen Katzen, aber meine Fische sind nun mal kein Spielzeug oder Katzenfutter.


----------



## Digicat (7. Juni 2006)

*AW: Habe ein Problem mit katzen von meinen Nachbarn am Teich ?*

Servus Doc

Manchmal muß man halt zu drastischen Maßnahmen greifen  .
Du wirst die Katze wahrscheinlich nicht mehr in die Hände kriegen "RESPEKT" aber normalerweise müßte es die Katze verstehen, aber ganz sicher nach dem nächsten mal.

Mir als Katzenfan ist es lieber solche Maßnahmen zu treffen, als das die Katze irgendeinen Schaden davon trägt !!!

Nachtrag von Gestern:

Die anderen Beiden habe ich so eben vor die Linse bekommen:

Poly (Katze):
   

Elvis (Kater):
 

Liebe Grüsse aus Baden bei Wien
Helmut


----------



## Pogonatherum (18. Juni 2006)

*AW: Habe ein Problem mit katzen von meinen Nachbarn am Teich ?*

Hallo,
ich bin neu hier und bin erst noch am herstellen meines Teiches.
Ich selber habe Katzen und sehe einer evtl. Plünderung des Beckens nicht mit Schrecken entgegen. Allerdings befürchte ich eher, daß bei dem ein oder anderen Fischfangversuch, eine Kralle in meiner Folie steckt. Ich habe zwar vor, die Folie komplett noch einmal mit Teichvlies innen zu verkleiden und an dem Rand noch eine Korkmatte zu befestigen, aber .............
Mache ich mir zu viele Gedanken?

Grüße

Alex


----------



## Frank (18. Juni 2006)

*AW: Habe ein Problem mit katzen von meinen Nachbarn am Teich ?*

Hallo Alex (Pogonatherum (ist das so richtig?   ))

*erstmal auch dir ein herzliches willkommen hier im Club*

und jepp, ich glaube du machst dir zuviele Gedanken. Wenn du *Vlies - Folie - Vlies - Korkmatte* verlegt hast, dürfte dein Teich "Panzersicher" sein.  

Mal im Ernst: Ich denke das Vlies unter und über der Folie dürfte ausreichen.


----------



## Whitesnake (26. Juni 2006)

*AW: Habe ein Problem mit katzen von meinen Nachbarn am Teich ?*

Hallo,

da kann ich auch noch etwas zu beitragen.
Den __ Fischreiher halte ich mit gespannter Angelsehne von Teich fern, geht hervorragend, seit 2 Jahren ruhe.
Naja und Katzenprobleme hab ich zwar nicht, aber mein Beagle war der Meinung, hm, das Teichwasser ist aber lecker und hat mir somit das Ufer ständig kaputt gemacht. Nun habe ich einen Weidezeingenerator angeschlossen und eine Leitung um den Teich rum. Zweimal hat er es probiert, nun geht es nicht mehr ran. Da meine Nachbarn alle Katzen haben lass den Zaun immer an, wenn wir nicht im Garten sind. Schein gut zu klappen und so schlimm ist der Schlag nicht, hab es selbst probiert und auch einige male auch versehendlich.


----------



## georgi (25. Juli 2006)

*AW: Habe ein Problem mit katzen von meinen Nachbarn am Teich ?*

Hallo,
da wir auch Katzen in der Gegend haben und mir meine Kois lieb sind habe ich mir ein Ultraschall Katzenschreck gekauft.

http://www.bonprix-shop.de/bp/searc...wl=974&typ=SEM&anbieter=Google&aktion=Keyword 

Was funktioniert ist auf jeden Fall der Bewegungsmelder, ob der Ultraschallton etwas nützt oder vielleicht auch nur die Fische nervt kann ich nicht sagen. Ich habe das Ding an Nachbarskatze getestet... die ist zwar irgendwie davongezogen aber ohne jegliche Hektik. Vielleicht ist sie ja schwerhörig oder nicht ängstlich. Ich hätte mir eine gezielte Reaktion der Katze gewünscht. Jetzt habe ich zwar das Gerät, z.Zt. aus... da die Wirkung nicht zweifelsfrei ist, aber direkt empfehlen kann ich es nicht.

Gruß Georgi


----------



## Dr.J (25. Juli 2006)

*AW: Habe ein Problem mit katzen von meinen Nachbarn am Teich ?*

Hallo Georgi,

sieht so aus, als hat das Teil lediglichen einen Placebo-Effekt. Hat noch jemand Erfahrungen mit diesem Ultraschallgerät?


----------

